# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  6 mjeseci nakon prestanka - još ima mlijeka

## Roza

Prije šest mjeseci završilo je naše produženo dojenje (2 godine). Od tada samo povremeno ponekad malo cica.  Ja i dalje imam mlijeka...
Vadila sam prolaktin - u granicama normale je. Pa otkud onda mlijeko? I kad će prestati? 
Pomagajte cure, što napraviti? Jedna od ideja je i povratak dojenju - moje dijete ne bi imalo ništa protiv, ali onda moji planovi o odlasku na potpomognutu oplodnju padaju u vodu.

----------


## Mamita

dok god sisa makar i jednom u dva dana imat ćeš mlijeka

----------


## Pingu

Mlijeko se nakon prestanka dojenja još dugo proizvodi u dojci( još mjesecima moze izaci koja kapljica), i to normalno!
 :Smile:

----------

